# Feeling DBOL kicking in



## acemon (Nov 30, 2011)

When should someone start feeling the effects of DBOL? When stacking with test and solo. First day, first week? Everyone different?


----------



## banker23 (Nov 30, 2011)

acemon said:


> When should someone start feeling the effects of DBOL? When stacking with test and solo. First day, first week? Everyone different?


 
probably depends on dosage also but for me as a first time user definitely in the first week and linear strength progression every week. I am taking my last dose of my 30 day kicker today. Hoping the test picks up the slack.


----------



## chilla (Nov 30, 2011)

My first time running dbol was 40mgs/d and I started feeling it like in the 3rd day. Take it 2 hours preworkout and it does wonders. In the first week I got back pumps. In the 2nd week my Blood pressure rose while I was doing intense cardio.  

One way to find out if it's bunk is to dissolve the dbol in your mouth not just swallow it with water. When u dissolve it should have a bitter taste to it to the point u would want to spit it out but u don't since u grow to love it. =)


----------



## acemon (Nov 30, 2011)

I am stacking test C @600mg weekly with a 5 week DBOL kicker @40mg ed. I am doing the DBOL on the backend of my cycle. It is probably in my head but I think I felt it on the first day(that being today). I took 20mg last night before bed and this morning I got up specifically to take the dbol 2 hours before my workout. I had a huge pump and I felt like I could workout all day. I worked my biceps today and cardio. I haven't felt any BP issues yet. But I will monitor accordingly. 

I am thinking of doing the dbol pre-workout on lifting days and spread out throughtout the days on off days.  Morning at 20mg, mid-day at 10mg and evening at 10mg.

Does that sound like a good protocol?


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on the user and how well the product the dbol is. I've have it kick in within 3 days, and had it never kick in (fake of course). Good source of dbol usually kicks in within a week or so for any user.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 30, 2011)

For me I felt the strength on week 2 I did 30mg Ed and upped it to 40


----------



## banker23 (Nov 30, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Depends on the user and how well the product the dbol is. I've have it kick in within 3 days, and had it never kick in (fake of course). Good source of dbol usually kicks in within a week or so for any user.


 
fake dbol? That sucks! Who screws people on dbol? primo and tren maybe. but dbol?! I would rather they send me a card attached to a dog turd telling me they were keeping my money versus ingesting god knows what. Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 30, 2011)

chilla said:


> My first time running dbol was 40mgs/d and I started feeling it like in the 3rd day. Take it 2 hours preworkout and it does wonders. In the first week I got back pumps. In the 2nd week my Blood pressure rose while I was doing intense cardio.
> 
> One way to find out if it's bunk is to dissolve the dbol in your mouth not just swallow it with water. When u dissolve it should have a bitter taste to it to the point u would want to spit it out but u don't since u grow to love it. =)


 
Anyone else notice a slight sweetness in their saliva all the time when using dbol? Not sugary just kind of toothpastish sweetness but very slight.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 30, 2011)

50mg I always start to feel it the 2nd week.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Nov 30, 2011)

would 20mg a day be any good fora kickstart to a test cycle?


----------



## pieguy (Nov 30, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> would 20mg a day be any good fora kickstart to a test cycle?



No. I'd say at least 30mg, ideally 40-50mg. Take with grapefruit juice.


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 30, 2011)

I take 50mgs. By week 2 I feel it. By week 3 I get people asking me if I am steroids.


----------



## FordFan (Nov 30, 2011)

My tit feels it in about one week. Dbol swells up one of my nipples. My e2 will be 20 or lower. Dbol is strong stuff.


----------



## squigader (Nov 30, 2011)

By the end of the first week. Otherwise it's bunk or you're not using enough.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 1, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> I take 50mgs. By week 2 I feel it. By week 3 I get people asking me if I am steroids.


 

"why of course, yes I AM steroids...would you like a taste?"


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 1, 2011)

^^ lol


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 1, 2011)

A week is a good time frame untill it kicks in


----------



## jjbow (Dec 1, 2011)

I felt mine after third day. D-Bol feels great . After ten days my muscles started gettin swole


----------



## chilla (Dec 6, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Anyone else notice a slight sweetness in their saliva all the time when using dbol? Not sugary just kind of toothpastish sweetness but very slight.



Maybe some strong ass toothpaste but it's enjoyable.


----------



## Muscle-Kurdish (Apr 23, 2013)

*Bunk ?*



chilla said:


> My first time running dbol was 40mgs/d and I started feeling it like in the 3rd day. Take it 2 hours preworkout and it does wonders. In the first week I got back pumps. In the 2nd week my Blood pressure rose while I was doing intense cardio.
> 
> One way to find out if it's bunk is to dissolve the dbol in your mouth not just swallow it with water. When u dissolve it should have a bitter taste to it to the point u would want to spit it out but u don't since u grow to love it. =)[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## longworthb (Apr 23, 2013)

Chew the pill don't disolve it in water. If its just chalky could be fake. But yes it should be bitter. U could eat all the dbol in the world and if ur not eating big and lifting big u won't see a ton of gains. How much are u taking and what does ur cycle look like


----------

